# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Веселая ферма Free

## kikorik

*Веселая ферма Free*
*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Пойнт-н-тап тайм-менеджмент
*Разработчик*: Herocraft, ALAWAR Melesta
*Издательство*: http://herocraft.com/
*Язык интерфейса*: Русский
*Версия*: 1.0.0
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
_Всемирно известная игра теперь бесплатна! В твоих руках целая ферма с массой построек и животных! Её процветание  зависит только от тебя. Контролируй всё, что происходит в твоём хозяйстве: от ухода за животными до продажи продуктов. Увлекательный игровой процесс и яркая графика не оставят тебя равнодушным. 
Каждый из 72 уровней игры - это определённая задача. Справься с ней за отведённое время и получи дополнительную награду или титул. Приятным сюрпризом станет система VIP бонусов!_ 

*Игровые особенности:*
- 48 оригинальных уровней и 24 дополнительных 
- 5 видов животных для вашей фермы
- 9 продуктов для производства и продажи 
- 6 видов  строений, с возможностью их улучшения
- неограниченный по времени игровой процесс
- VIP бонусы
- превосходная графика и отличная музыка
- Игра бесплатна!
*Скрытый текст*
  


*Скачать:*



multiupload
F-bit
Rapidshare
Яндекс.Народ

----------

